# s5 110



## MS (19 November 2003)

*Wer sucht Simatic S5-110 Hardware?*

Hallo

Haben unsere letze Anlage mit S5-110 Steuerung abgebaut.
Nun sind noch jede Menge gebrauchte und neue Karten übrig,die uns zum Verschrotten zu schade sind.Wer kann so etwas für seine alten Anlagen noch gebrauchen?

Gruß MS :roll:


----------



## ansergej (27 Dezember 2006)

*simantic s5*

Ja ich gerne. bin student und mache so gerade meine erste erfahrungen mit sps..würde gerne da etwas selber zusammenbauen..kostet sie etwas?
gruß sergej


----------



## zotos (27 Dezember 2006)

Hast Du mal auf das Datum geachtet?
19.11.2003 20:44


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Dezember 2006)

hallo,
habe auch noch eine 110er, aber das ist nichts zum lernen, damit kann man sich SPS-Zeug abgewöhnen, zum Anfang wird eine S5 95U oder S7-224 reichen, aber besser ist Trysim.


----------



## nade (27 Dezember 2006)

Also kostenmäßig kann ich mich da nur lorenz2512 anschließen.
TRYsim ist in der Studentenversion kostenlos und für SPS allgemein sehr umfangreich.
Es ist auch recht nahe an der Step7 angelent, hat aber um dadrauf genau zu gehen nicht bei allem gleiche Struktur.
Für speziel auf Siemens gibts bei denen meineswissens auch eine Litefassung.


----------



## ansergej (29 Dezember 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe auch noch eine 110er, aber das ist nichts zum lernen, damit kann man sich SPS-Zeug abgewöhnen, zum Anfang wird eine S5 95U oder S7-224 reichen, aber besser ist Trysim.



Ja danke für die schnelle antwort. momenan lerne ich auch mit trysim.wen du die hardware nicht meht brauchst was würde sie mich das kosten?
gruß Segej


----------



## ansergej (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Hast Du mal auf das Datum geachtet?
> 19.11.2003 20:44



entschuldigung habe ich nicht gesehen..
gruß sergej


----------



## ansergej (29 Dezember 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe auch noch eine 110er, aber das ist nichts zum lernen, damit kann man sich SPS-Zeug abgewöhnen, zum Anfang wird eine S5 95U oder S7-224 reichen, aber besser ist Trysim.



habe nicht richtig den beitrag gelesen. danke für die antwort.
werde mir dann ein paar systeme bei ebay anschauen.
gruß sergej


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Dezember 2006)

hallo,
die 110er verkauf ich nicht(gibt wirklich noch Anlagen die damit laufen), aber für 100€ kannst du bei ebay eine 224 ersteigern, das muß dein Salär hergeben, eine 60 tage version von microwin gibt es bei siemens...


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Mein Tipp ist: Such mal hier im Forum nach den Typischen Anfänger Sucht Hardware Themen. 

Ich persönlich denke das wenn man schon die vielfalt von Siemens Steuerungen (LOGO, S5, S7-200 und S7-300/400) und den die nicht gerade günstigen Programmiersofware Paketen akzeptiert kann man auch bei anderen Herstellern suchen und was wirklich günstiges finden (am besten eine Steuerung die mir CoDeSys Programmiert wird , Wago, Beckhoff, Moeller usw.) man muss sich aber vorher im klaren sein was man von einer SPS erwartet und welche kosten sonst noch kommen. Ich habe für meine gebrauchte S7-315 2DP (ohne die I/Os) weniger bezahlt als für den gebrauchten MPI-Adapter :???:  Die Software konnte ich mir privat noch nicht leisten und so ist das "Projekt" auch eingeschlafen. 
Die Hardware loht sich auch nur wenn man etwas damit anfängt also ein Model betreibt, das Haus Automatisiert, eine Maschine baut, etc. Nur um das Programmieren zu üben oder ein par LEDs und Schalter zu verwursteln lohnt sich das nicht da für gibt es Simulationsprogramme wie Du es ja bereits einsetzt.

PS: ich habe mal gerade bei ebay nachgeschaut und da sind die Steuerungen zur Zeit mau liegt wohl an der Urlaubszeit.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Hardware loht sich auch nur wenn man etwas damit anfängt also ein Model betreibt, das Haus Automatisiert, eine Maschine baut, etc. Nur um das Programmieren zu üben oder ein par LEDs und Schalter zu verwursteln lohnt sich das nicht da für gibt es Simulationsprogramme wie Du es ja bereits einsetzt.


Stimmt nicht ganz.
Es gibt schon gewisse Dinge, die im Simulator laufen, in einer richtigen SPS aber nicht, und umgekehrt.

Ausserdem kannst du an einen Simulator keine Peripherie (z.B. Profibusteilnehmer) drannhängen.


----------



## zotos (29 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz.
> Es gibt schon gewisse Dinge, die im Simulator laufen, in einer richtigen SPS aber nicht, und umgekehrt.
> 
> Ausserdem kannst du an einen Simulator keine Peripherie (z.B. Profibusteilnehmer) drannhängen.



Da hast Du recht.

... jetzt kommt das ja aber: ansergej hat gefragt ob ihm jemand eine SPS schenkt oder billig abgiebt. Im konkreten Fall eine "S5 110" da is eh nicht so doll mit Simulation und auch nicht mit Profibus.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (29 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht.
> 
> ... jetzt kommt das ja aber: ansergej hat gefragt ob ihm jemand eine SPS schenkt oder billig abgiebt. Im konkreten Fall eine "S5 110" da is eh nicht so doll mit Simulation und auch nicht mit Profibus.


Auweija, auf diesen konkreten Fall bezogen hast du natürlich absolut recht! :s1:


----------

